

Dmitry Medvedev declares official holiday in Russia: Programmer's Day - martincmartin
http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2009/09/russias-new-holiday-programmers-day.html

======
frig
Medvedev's office:

[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/3714584029_6d37f5a64e_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/3714584029_6d37f5a64e_o.jpg)

Oval Office:

[http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2009/01/21/us/21obama5-6...](http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2009/01/21/us/21obama5-600.jpg)

~~~
Popota
Medvedev has 2 mice?

~~~
mattyb
And 2 keyboards and 2 monitors.

~~~
Popota
I still don't see the 4 arms thou...

~~~
just_to_anwer
[http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/02/the-workstations-
of-...](http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/02/the-workstations-of-popular-
websites/)

Maybe these people will answer your stupid question..

------
ruslan
Medvedev has been witnessed using macbooks and is internet savvy guy.

~~~
cesare
Most of the people I know who use macbooks can't tell an ethernet cable from a
shoe string, let alone a bit from a byte. :-)

Disclaimer: Mac/Linux user here. And my main machine is a macbook (actually a
MBP).

~~~
tlrobinson
You could easily replace "MacBooks" with "Windows" in that sentence and it
would still be true.

~~~
simanyay
You could replace 'MacBooks/Windows' with 'computers' in that sentence and it
would still be true.

~~~
forker
You couldn't be more wrong guys :) A lot of IT professionals and noobies in
Russia dream of MacBook. The different question is that the apple products are
much more expensive here rather than overseas.

Almost everybody tries to bring it from USA, via eBay or somebody.

------
snitko
I am so not impressed when politicians and government start doing something
meaninglessly nice to any of the industries, because this is so full of shit.
Like who cares about programmer's day? Do you? A best any programmer can do to
please himself professionally is to write a great piece of code.

Unfortunately, these sort of things are used by politicians all over the world
to make an illusion that they care and are doing something when in reality
they do not. And unfortunately some smart people also buy it.

~~~
pyre
I would rather they do something like this than start creating all sorts of
subsidies to particular industries (or even worse, particular 'industry
leaders').

~~~
snitko
I don't see any connection between these two things. They may as well do both
at the same time. The difference is that making someone's day is meaningless
and useless to those this day has been made for.

------
sharjeel
"In Soviet Russia, Programmer's day is a holiday"

~~~
ilyak
Keep in mind that it's not a day off, just a holiday as in "notable calendar
date".

------
bcl
Do we all get the day off?

~~~
ahlatimer
You should. It's Saturday.

~~~
emilis_info
Caturday? Then why does my clocks show it's Sunday?!

------
socmoth
"The number 256 is chosen because it is the number of integers that can be
expressed using a single eight-byte"

is the translation off or is this really what they said?

~~~
iamaleksey
The translation is a bit off - the original text is correct. But these are not
Medvedev's actual words anyway.

------
zaidf
Hacker Day would've been better.

